# Hana DNA50 Lemaga Clone



## Neal (17/10/15)

Hello Guys,

Any of you good people running Hana DNA50 clone by Lemaga? I bought one couple of months ago as my first foray into mods. Thing is it has a couple of issues I am hoping someone can help me with:

I get an error message: EVOLW Low everytime I fire the device, which flashes for a second before the coil fires. It has done this since new, as a noob I ignored it thinking I may have done something wrong.

It takes in excess of 7 hours to charge the battery to full (18650 bought new with mod). Again as a noob thought this may be par for the course.

None of my tanks ( 4 x Eleaf GS, Kangertech sub tank mini, Kangertech Mini Protank,with ego/510 adapter) fit flush to the body when screwed in. There is a gap of approx. 1mm between base of tank and face of box.

As mentioned in previous posts I am in Swaziland and bought mod online, so going to vendor I bought it from not an option. Must admit I bought this due to an attack of vapervanity (it does look well cool) without doing any research beforehand, will not fall into that trap again. If any of you are considering buying this mod I would recommend you check it out properly before parting with any cash. Thanks guys


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

I had the Hotcig clone, was a good device but it had a very annoying trait. After a minute idle it goes into sleep mode and you have to wait 2 or 3 seconds for it to wake up before you could use it. I'm not familiar with the Lemaga version but maybe our former Hana champ @jtgrey can offer some insight? Or maybe @Oliver Barry or @Rowan Francis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (17/10/15)

Thanks for response mate. If not many others on forum using this device I may have wasted my money on a duffer. Oh well, you live and you learn...


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/15)

I'm sure someone will be able to offer some insight. @jtgrey is a hana fundi so pretty certain when he sees his been tagged he will offer some advice. Just hang in there a while longer bud

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (18/10/15)

@Neal sorry to hear about your misfortune with the hana. They are normaly not bad and quite easy to fix. 

First thing first. At what ohm and watts are you vaping at? Why i ask is because the hana can not down regulate and that is most probably why you get the "low" warning. The older models use to flash the display when you tried to set it to low. What this means is that although you set it to a low wattage it can only go as low as your battery voltage. (use ohms law here) 

Secondly i have found that some of the hana charge blocks only deliver like 0.3 amps. They are supposed to be between 0.5 and 0.8. That is why you are experiencing the long charge wait. To fix this you need to replace the usb charge block or go and buy a stand alone battery charger because it is much safer and healthier for your battries. Don't forget you can vape while it is charging. 

I do have extra charging blocks if you are willing to pay the postage you can have it for free and it is easy to replace. 

The third problem about the atty not sitting flash you will have to post some pictures so we can see what is wrong there. 

In general the hana and hana clones are very reliable and the first one i bought from @Marzuq is still going strong. Give it to my mom and she use it daily. 

Don't give up on it yet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jtgrey (18/10/15)

@Neal before i forget. What charger are you using for the hana. You can basically use any sell phone charger on it. See if you have a 0.5 or 1 amp charger and give it a go.

And if you ever decide to sell it, I would gladly buy it ! I just have a thing for them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (19/10/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Neal before i forget. What charger are you using for the hana. You can basically use any sell phone charger on it. See if you have a 0.5 or 1 amp charger and give it a go.
> 
> And if you ever decide to sell it, I would gladly buy it ! I just have a thing for them.



Hello Mate,
Thanks so much for your help. Regarding the ohm/wattage thing I run my Eleaf tanks (1.5 coils) at around 15W My mini protank (1.8 coils) between 9 - 12W and mu sub tank mini (0.5 coils) between 15 - 25W. Sorry to sound like complete idiot but not sure what down regulate means. Being complete noob still have lots to learn.
Regards the charge block Lemaga clone only ships with usb cable and have been charging via my laptop. Thanks for advice will check if I have something more suitable. I have E leaf charger that may do job, otherwise will invest in standalone.
Thanks also for kind offer of charger, but our mail service in Swaziland is awful and more than a good chance I would never receive it. Main reason I use courier to collect fro jhb.
I am running an E leaf 30W as main device, so even with issues I can still use Hana. It looks so damn cool I can forgive it some minor niggles. Will post some pics later re atomiser. Thanks so much once again mate, that was very cool of you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (19/10/15)

Just another thought here regarding ohms law. This is another indication that smoking cigarettes is not only bad for health but for your education too, as I think I was having a fag behind the bike sheds when teacher was explaining this law. Will have to go and find how it works.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charles03 (19/10/15)

The name Lemaga says it all, I would rather spend an extra few bucks on something else before buying any Lemaga products... I'm pretty sure not all their products are bad but buying Lemaga clones is just like gambling sometimes you win and sometimes you lose, personally I've just had bad experiences with their clones. 

Best of luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (19/10/15)

Charles03 said:


> The name Lemaga says it all, I would rather spend an extra few bucks on something else before buying any Lemaga products... I'm pretty sure not all their products are bad but buying Lemaga clones is just like gambling sometimes you win and sometimes you lose, personally I've just had bad experiences with their clones.
> 
> Best of luck!



Yeah Mate,
You could be spot on. Wish I had known about forum (only been member for a few weeks) before purchasing, may have been able to refrain from buying and put money towards a better device. At least I have a good excuse to start eyeing my next buy if I do not come right with present mod. Thanks for your input, will bear it in mind before buying anything in future.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Neal (19/10/15)

Herewith pic of device with atomiser attached. Issue is that the base of atomiser does not fit flush. There is a gap of approx. 1mm between base of atomiser and shoulder of mod.


----------



## jtgrey (19/10/15)

Hi @Neal i will need one from the top of the mod without an atty on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (20/10/15)

Hello Mate,

Pic as requested, hope sharp enough to see what is going on, if not will borrow sons camera and resend. Charging issue now resolved as I found Nokia charger that does the job, charging time now under 4 hours, Thank you very much.


----------



## Neal (20/10/15)

Mate,

I have found out the meaning of the message I thought was error reading. The message is EVOLV DNA and not as I mentioned earlier. (I am a complete chop). Turns out EVOLV manufacture the chip in Lemaga clone, and the message EVOLV DNA is merely the device coming out of sleep mode. Sorry to waste your time regarding this message. Hopefully this may be of assistance to other users. On positive side 2 of the 3 problems I mentioned are now resolved. Thanks again brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (21/10/15)

Hi @Neal is the center of the 510 a screw head?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (21/10/15)

Mate,

Have resolved issue of atomiser by running a tap down the connector thread. Everything fitting nice and flush. Thanks so much for taking time to help me, if you ever in Swaziland let me know as I would be more than happy to get beers in over a chat and a good vape. I have now fallen in love with my Hana clone, this time last week was considering mooring it with a 4 pound hammer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

